# .22-250 or .204



## voelker67 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have heard the .204 is a great gun and so is the .22-250. I will probley be taking shots under 200 yards so what gun would you prefer? I want a gun that will knock the yote down with just one shot. Thanks

:sniper:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

voelker67 said:


> I have heard the .204 is a great gun and so is the .22-250. I will probley be taking shots under 200 yards so what gun would you prefer? I want a gun that will knock the yote down with just one shot. Thanks
> 
> :sniper:


 I have both guns and I prefer the 22-250 over the .204. The .204 is a fun little gun to shoot. It will knock then down pretty good but I would advise getting 22-250 Remington. The 55gr.Sierra soft point boatail #1365 is extremely accurate. I load my own and use 38 grs.of H-380 powder. It does a great job on coyotes, and is a killer out beyond 400 yds.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll second that, .22-250 is death on coyotes.


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

I was also thinking of the 22-250 but the more I read about the 204 the more I wanted one. My reasoning was with the almost no recoil no risk in developing a flinch. But what I really liked was the no exit wounds. Which I think is a great safety factor and even better on fur. I called in my first yote this winter and shot him in the melon at 46 yards. Like the Beastie boys say MMMMMMMMM DDDROP!  
I think either would be just fine....
Shane


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Remington 7400 said:


> ...22-250 is death on coyotes.


Dang strait. The Best part is, it kills them TWICE as dead as the .223 Rem.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I shot a 204 most of this season but usually shoot a 22-250. I like the fur factor way better with the 204 becasue i put up my fur. I like the range of a 22-250 a little better. If your going to be calling and you like to do something with your fur go with the 204 if you don't care about your fur you can't beat a 22-250


----------



## Bozman (Nov 15, 2005)

.223 just as good as the others and bullets cost les tham half as much


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

.223 and 22-250 bolth use .224 diameter bullets, so technicaly the bullets cost the same. :lol:


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

22-250


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

.223 and .22-250 use the same bullets so for reloaders-- same bullets, same cost---but loaded ammo is cheaper. :sniper: 
As for the choice I have the .22-250 and have heard nothing but good things about the .204 and am thinking of getting one. :sniper:


----------

